# "Lagoon" photo shoot



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

What is the blow dryer technique?

Interesting that you have a light on the side like that. I'd have thought that would create undesirable reflections.

How do you use a Finnex for the background? Is it below the desk, shining up at the back of the tank? Is there any background on the tank?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

There you are! Haven't seen you around here in a while. Post a vid of this on youtube if you haven't already The rescape/rebuild with the new tank as well!
Hmmm, I do recall seeing this tank before either on here or on youtube, I think mentioned that Corydoras would be great in the bare "sand" area). 
Top down shot?

What's the floating door knob light for? Just lighting effects for the photography (eliminate shadows and even light up some more areas to highlight more)?

Anyways, nice tank.
That's Blyxa at the top left right? Ever managed to get it to turn red at all?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

randym said:


> What is the blow dryer technique?
> 
> Interesting that you have a light on the side like that. I'd have thought that would create undesirable reflections.
> 
> How do you use a Finnex for the background? Is it below the desk, shining up at the back of the tank? Is there any background on the tank?


You set your camera for 10 seconds and hold a blow dryer above the tank to get the ripple effect. Usually when doing photos you use more light than usual. I suppose it could, but it makes my tank brighter and adds a bluish tint to the background because it is more blue than the Finnex. You can see the Finnex on top of the tank going across the base of the Halo LEDs, so it is aiming slightly down at the poster board.

Bump:


WaterLife said:


> There you are! Haven't seen you around here in a while. Post a vid of this on youtube if you haven't already The rescape/rebuild with the new tank as well!
> Hmmm, I do recall seeing this tank before either on here or on youtube, I think mentioned that Corydoras would be great in the bare "sand" area).
> Top down shot?
> 
> ...


Haha, I am sneaking back into TPT. I have been uploading tons of videos to my YT channel lately, so you may have seen it there.

The light on the door knob helps to make the tank brighter, and adds a bluish tint because it has bluer than the Finnex. Funny thing is you can see Blyxa at the bottom back of the tank that does have really red leaves, but near the top it has only slightly red tips, this is because of the round nature of a single-point source LED, the PAR drops off near the top back left where the Blyxa is growing, but in the middle back bottom the Blyxa gets more direct light from both Halo fixtures. In my nature aquarium anniversary video on YT you can see the Blyxa with extremely red leaves! This is when I was using tons of T5HOs, but these LEDs are actually doing a really good job. Probably the best LEDs currently when considering price, technology, and color rendering. The color rendering of the Halo LED is really nice.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks!

I always wondered why those fancy aquascape photos had ripples without any visible filter or powerhead.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, I see! Very nice.

Hey do you know of any good write ups or videos with aquascaping techniques (I have seen your videos about the triangles) and even professional tips/tricks for aquarium photography? 

I will search for that red Blyxa video of yours. I've always seen pics, but never a vid.
And I will take a look through the rest of your vids as well!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

WaterLife said:


> Ah, I see! Very nice.
> 
> Hey do you know of any good write ups or videos with aquascaping techniques (I have seen your videos about the triangles) and even professional tips/tricks for aquarium photography?
> 
> ...


Just watch all of the hundreds of step by step aquascaping videos on YT, threads on here, and look to nature. I do have a video where I talk about ways to achieve linear perspective etc... It is my second episode of 10 quick aquarium tips that will save you time & money series. I usually talk about my tanks, and how I came to the design layout, rather than just doing a time lapse video. Some hobbyists prefer the time lapse, while others like an explanation. My video "New Nature Aquarium" I talk about this tank way back from the very beginning and show the naked hardscape. The Green Machine channel on YT is also very good at explaining the process while demonstrating it. James Findley is the main aquascaper of that channel. You may already be familiar with his work. Also, one of the best channels by far is of course ADA! You can see Amano talk about how he aquascapes while demonstrating it. He has videos entitled aquascaping seminars where he talks to people and answers questions. They have English subtitles. AND! There is a new ADA video that just came out where the top 7 winners of this years contest talk about the process of building and designing their winning layouts. As far as photography goes there is a sticky here on the forum that can really help out. Not many videos on the subject. Several of my subscribers have suggested doing a video on camera tricks and tips, and what gear I use etc... This is centered more around videography. For photos: use no flash, have low ISO, high shutter speed, which usually forces you to supplement with additional light, mid range aperture, around 5.6 for example- for a lot of lens types, so the depth of field isn't too shallow, while still letting in enough light, and guaranteeing that the entire tank from front to back is in focus. And leveling your tripod. My lens is a wide angle so there is some distortion and bowing on the edges, you can counter this with software or settings on your camera. I am using a 14mm super wide angle lens, with a Lumix GH3, which is really good for HD video, but only mediocre for photos.


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

your pictures are crisp!


----------

